
New Climate Debate: How to Adapt to the End of the World - throwaway5752
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-26/new-climate-debate-how-to-adapt-to-the-end-of-the-world
======
throwaway5752
_Propelling the movement are signs that the problem is worsening at an
accelerating rate. In an article this summer in the Proceedings of the
National Academy of Sciences, 16 climate scientists from around the world
argued that the planet may be much closer than previously realized to locking
in what they call a “hothouse” trajectory—warming of 4C or 5C (7F or 9F),
“with serious challenges for the viability of human societies.”_

